# Some Questions



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

hi thought id ask a few questions here goes we are looking to move abroad we was thinking of france or portugal, but portugal has won out as it suits our type of lifestyle as we would like to be self sufficent , we have been to many parts of portugal,liked what we saw,only problem is which parts are the best for us,we grow our own veg, have poultry,we hunt or fish and lead a very simple lifestyle for fun we cycle we dont do pubs etc[ the algarve dont appeal at all]when we sell our house we would have enough to buy a resto property and we would have a few bob to be going on with which wont last forever, problem is we are not professionals at anything only trade if you like is my hubbys job of building/restoring /repairing cycles we have looked into cycling holidays in portugal there dont seem to be any so maybe we could offer something diffrent to maybe holiday makers i do have distant family that lives in lisbon with holiday lets in algarve and ericera but dont want to ask any favours, any input would be welcome good or bad thank you ,oh should add we have 2 boys aged 15,10 so need schools near and dont speak portuguese but learning to .


----------

